# A Name Too Long



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a given name, three middle names, and a surname on my birth certificate. 
On my passport (and, thus, my Visa), my third middle name is omitted entirely, because the whole name will not fit.
I understand that I shouldn't have much of an issue unless I seek citizenship down the road, but degree- and professional-licensing-recognition procedures may require the submission of my birth certificate.
People have mentioned that problems arise frequently in Mexico when documents do not match exactly. But what should I do? The state department simply will not include the missing name. The registrar of vital records won't delete the name without a court order. Must I really formally petition for a change of name? I thought I had read somewhere that it is possible to obtain from the US consulate verification of identity in cases such as mine. 
Does anyone have more information about that, or suggestions as to what I might do before I head to Mexico at the beginning of the month?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I had my second middle name omitted from my US passport and my US naturalized citizenship document. Mexican Immigration sent me an E-Mail asking me to verify I am the same person by going to any US Consulate in Mexico to get a notarized letter from them and bringing it into them within 10 working days or my application for Residente Permanente would be cancelled. I had to go to the US Consulate in Guadalajara and get a notorized letter from them stating I presented myself to them with proof I use 2 names. The one on my passport, one middle name, and an AKA [also know as] the one with my second middle name on my birth certificate and Mexican marriage license. It cost $50.00 USD and took 7 hours without an appointment to do. I had to go to a internet room and print a letter which they told me to do at 8 AM and what to put in it and come back at 2 PM to get their notarized letter and pay and see the notary. They knew all about INM wanting these letters and it was very offical and detailed with copies of the proof rivited [one like a shoe lace rivit on a shoe] to the letter and all pages stamped. INM kept the original.

Funny thing is I already had a 2 year Residente Temporal visa/card and then added a "Permiso para Trabajar" [work permit] to it so had been there without the problem and they used my name with only one middle name on both RT cards. I also got a "Permiso para matrimonio" [permission to marry a Mexican National] before that and they used my two middle names on that document as did the Registro Civil who performed the marriage.

My CURP card has one middle name and the INM [Mexican Immigration] gave me a different CURP number on all 3 of my INM visas/cards but the one I got originally after our marriage with one middle name is the official one in their CURP registry and the one the INM gave me is there only as a "for correction" note and is also on my CURP card in small print.

My ISSSTE card has 2 middle names. [Socialized Medicine system] My IMMS social security card has 2 middle names.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for that information!


----------

